# Windows 10 Ver. 1703 Update problems. Now won't boot.



## bunoo2 (May 28, 2017)

*Hello,*

First post here. Usually I'm pretty competent enough to figure out or google my way to fixing any computer problems I have but this one is really stumping me.

I recently tried to update to Windows 10 Ver. 1703. Everything seemed G2G, got a notification saying I need to restart my comp. to complete the update.
I restarted, everything seemed normal, until my comp. stayed at the Windows logo and spinning white dots for hours. At first, thought everything might be taking a while so I left it running at the same screen, left and was gone for about 4 hours, came back. Same screen.

Didn't think it would take this long so I force restart by pressing the button on the front of my comp. and starting up again. Once again, same screen for about 2 hours.

Did the 3 turn off shebang and came up to a screen with Windows Automatic Repair. It takes maybe 5 minutes and tries to load a window, flashes the window, then gives me a black screen till I move my mouse and all I got was a large mouse. Can't click anything, no control.

I create a Windows Recovery Disk off my wife's Windows 10 comp. and try it.
Load from BIOS but get a non-system disc error(if I remember correctly)
Create a Windows Recovery Drive from USB, that works, but I can't do anything but use command prompt.

Finally, I use bootrec /fixboot and bootrec /fixmbr. Restart, and my computer will boot into windows. It still didn't complete the update to Ver. 1703.
I try playing a game, it hangs up, I update Nvidia drivers and try a restart of the comp.

Same scenario all over again. Use the same command lines and I'm back writing this post.

*Pretty much now I'm trying to find out how to be able to restart my computer without having to use command lines to fix booting. Any help appreciated.*

*My specs.*

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16329 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 111 GB (28 GB Free); E: 465 GB (63 GB Free); F: 931 GB (584 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., M5A99X EVO
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I would try a system restore. Choose a date when u knew was working but not too far back where you'll have significant changes.

It sounds like it was a corrupted OS patch, and then , not helping matters, the forced reboot caused corruption.
(Not trying to say you shouldn't have restarted it, I would have to.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You might try clean installing win10 1703 rather than the inplace upgrade. Use the ms media creation tool to make the bootable usb. Boot from the usb; have setup delete ALL partitions on the operating system disk. Clean install win10, install your programs and copy whatever data files you want back. Done.
*Do be sure you backup anything important. The above will destroy ALL data on the drive.*
Media creation tool;
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

FWIW I have never been a fan of inplace upgrades. I did two systems here via the win update and the third was a clean install of win10/1703. All worked however I do favor a clean install.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree as well, CRJ. I , too, prefer clean installs.


----------



## bunoo2 (May 28, 2017)

Well, I appreciate all the wisdom. I will try to do a clean install and update this post with results.


----------

